# Modifier le nom du NETBIOS



## cmt (2 Janvier 2019)

bonjour
malgré toutes mes tentatives je n'arrive pas à modifier le nom du netbios de mon mac
car il possède actuellement un tiret (imac-toto) ce qui empêche mon APN de se connecter en wifi car il réclame un nom netbios sans tiret

en allant de préférences réseaux la modif dans wins n'est pas prise en compte

en tapant cette ligne de commande dans le terminal la modif est faite mais dès que je reboot
l'ancien nom revient:
*sudo defaults write /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.smb.server NetBIOSName "Nouveau_NOM"*

c'est exaspérant je ne trouve pas la solution malgré les aides dans les différents forum
merci de me dépanner
andré


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2019)

Bonsoir *cmt
*
Je te propose une exploration par la bande :

- passe (séparément) les 3 commandes :

```
scutil --get HostName
scutil --get LocalHostName
scutil --get ComputerName
```


ces commandes retournent les 3 noms du Mac : nom d'Hôte (affiché dans l'invite de commande du Terminal) > nom d'Hôte Local (affiché pour d'autres ordinateurs d'un réseau local) > nom d'Ordinateur (affiché par le Finder dans une de ses fenêtres)

Poste l'affichage montrant les commandes et leurs retours > en copier-coller > le coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> je te dirai ensuite l'idée farfelue qui m'est venue.


----------



## cmt (3 Janvier 2019)

merci de m'aider:
1) Host name:no set
2)LocalHostName:iMac-de-andre-carmet
3)Computer Name: iMac de andré carmet


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2019)

Je pensais que le nom *NETBiOS* était hérité par défaut d'un des 3 noms du Mac. Je m'attendais donc à en lire un intitulé *imac-toto* --> il aurait alors suffi de modifier le nom paradigme > pour qu'il devienne une fois hérité le nouveau nom *NETBIOS* (après un redémarrage).

Mais 2 des noms sont : *iMac-de-andre-carmet* et le nom d'Hôte du Mac quant à lui n'est pas établi indépendamment --> il doit donc par provision hériter l'intitulé *iMac-de-andre-carmet* du *LocalHostName* (c'est ce que tu dois lire dans l'invite de commande du Terminal).

Bref : j'ai l'impression que mon raisonnement a erré. Note : ton *imac-toto* n'était pas une façon humoristique de désigner *iMac-de-andre-carmet* ?

----------

Passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui retourne le statut du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation)

Poste le retour. Si le *SIP* est activé (*Enabled*) --> il est fort possible qu'il verrouille le fichier *com.apple.smb.server* où tu cherche à modifier la valeur (*string*) associée à la clé (*key*) *NetBIOSName*...


----------



## cmt (3 Janvier 2019)

merci de m'aider
mais malgré la désactivation cela ne change rien
le fichier semble modifié,mais rapidement il revient à son ancienne config
c'est vraiment désolant


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2019)

cmt a dit:


> le fichier semble modifié,mais rapidement il revient à son ancienne config




est-ce que tu peux décrire comment ça se passe ? --> si tu redémarres ? - sans que tu redémarres (auquel cas un service de d'OS - *daemon* - doit intervenir) ?


----------



## cmt (3 Janvier 2019)

si je redémarre dans préférences réseaux le win revient à l'ancien nom,
mais à chaque fois dans le wins à coté en grisé est inscrit à coté de la case netbios:"le nom" est actuellement utilisé
j'ai essayé la même manip en désactivant le wifi même résultat
et sans que je redémarre c'est la même chose à la différence que quand je regarde le fichier le nouveau nom est bien inscrit,mais idem dans wins ou l'ancien nom est toujours la.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2019)

Passe la commande (informative) :

```
defaults read /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.smb.server NetBIOSName
```


qui lit la valeur (= nom) actuellement associée à la clé *NetBIOSName* dans le fichier *com.apple.smb.server*

Poste le retour.


----------



## cmt (3 Janvier 2019)

il lit bien le nouveau nom
mais dès que je reboot l'ancien revient

dans le fichier le serveur description est "imac de andré carmet"


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2019)

Le nom est bien *IMACLR* ? --> c'est celui que tu souhaites ?

Alors passe la commande :

```
sudo chflags uchg /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.smb.server
```


la commande verrouille le fichier *com.apple.smb.server* par un *flag* (marqueur) "*uchg*" (*u*n_*ch*an*g*e) d'immutabilité. Ce qui va empêcher toute édition du nom inscrit. Elle passe sans commentaire.

Redémarre ensuite et teste.


----------



## cmt (3 Janvier 2019)

désolé mais n'étant spécialiste je n'ai pas compris ce que je dois faire
merci


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2019)

Tu passes la commande que je t'ai indiquée qui va verrouiller le fichier (si le nom actuellement mentionné te convient). Ensuite tu redémarres une fois et tu vérifies si le nom du *NETBIOS* dans le fichier n'a pas varié.

- s'il est bien resté le même --> est-ce que ça a modifié la situation ?​


----------



## cmt (3 Janvier 2019)

malheureusement le nom du netbios n'a pas pris en compte IMACLR

j'ai remarqué qu'il y a juste en dessous un autre fichier com.apple.smb.server.plist.lockfile
c'est peut être celui la qui pose pb ?

je repense à autre chose
j'ai installé avec parallels desktop windows 10
peut être qu'il est impliqué dans le blocage de ce foutu fichier?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2019)

Pour redéverrouiller ton fichier > passe la commande :

```
sudo chflags nouchg /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.smb.server
```


l'argument passe de *uchg* (*u*n_*ch*an*g*e = immuble) à *nouchg* (*no*_*u*n_*ch*an*g*e = non immuable)
----------

Mes astuces d'écolier ont fait long feu. Je sèche.


----------



## cmt (3 Janvier 2019)

merci je vais abandonner ce pb
ce n'est pas indispensable cette cofig


----------



## cmt (5 Janvier 2019)

après avoir consulté un autre forum qui m'a mis sur une piste j'ai enfin réussi

pour ce faire:
j'ai créé un nouvel utilisateur avec un nom netbios du genre IMACLR
changé le nom du micro
partagé un dossier

et cela a parfaitement fonctionné

encore merci pour tes conseils

pour info j'avais contacté apple et on m'a répondu que mon imac n'était plus supporté et que l'on ne connaissait pas ce qu'était netbios

dur,dur

andré


----------



## Locke (5 Janvier 2019)

cmt a dit:


> pour info j'avais contacté apple et on m'a répondu que mon imac n'était plus supporté et que l'on ne connaissait pas ce qu'était netbios


Et pourtant ça apparaît bien dans Préférences Système/Réseau/Avancé/WINS


----------

